# DIY Midwest question



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

A buddy and I are planning on taking a year off of Ohio next year and heading to northern Missouri or Nebraska and doing a diy public land bow hunt during the rut, anyone have recommendations? Open to other states also those two just seemed to be the closest, thanks in advance


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Why are you giving up on ohio? Nebraska and missouri gun both start around nov11th or 12th each year so I assume you still want bow...missouri has many bowhunters but the pressures not too bad..have hunted west nebraska not the east....would recommend sticking with eastern 1/3rd of state due to long drive....i would recommend north or south dakota if you want to drive that far...


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just haven't had much luck in Ohio, don't get me wrong we have seen some studs just hadn't been able to close the deal and looking for a change for a season, considered South Dakota, have access to about 5k private acres in north central SD, never been out there though but from what property owner says there's really no trees and they only gun hunt, so not sure what tactic to take with a bow


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I hunted Muzzleloader DIY public land in the western side of Nebraska this year and had a great time. I saw tons of deer, both whitetail and mule deer. It was also a very affordable hunt. I did not see a single other hunter the whole week I was there. If you would like more info let me know, I can give you info on the cabin we stayed in and the area we hunted. If I were to go back it would be with a bow!


----------



## shadowman (Nov 25, 2005)

cwalker5586 said:


> A buddy and I are planning on taking a year off of Ohio next year and heading to northern Missouri or Nebraska and doing a diy public land bow hunt during the rut, anyone have recommendations? Open to other states also those two just seemed to be the closest, thanks in advance


I was thinking the same. I along with a group have hunting Ohio diy for 5 years and I'm looking for a change. Between the tough terrain and the increased pressure from Michigan hunters, Ohio is getting old.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

cwalker5586 said:


> Just haven't had much luck in Ohio, don't get me wrong we have seen some studs just hadn't been able to close the deal and looking for a change for a season, considered South Dakota, have access to about 5k private acres in north central SD, never been out there though but from what property owner says there's really no trees and they only gun hunt, so not sure what tactic to take with a bow


The land in South Dakota, is it East River, or west? Trees are definitely harder to find out there, but if you do find a tree or 2, good chance the deer will use that area. & I did an all day sit in a ground blind out there( 50 miles east of river) lots of deer activity & exactly ZERO were spooked by the blind. If you find ANY cover at all you should find the deer. Wind rows, shelter belt's, dry creek beds, wet creek beds, crp fields, dranige ditches, Or any water sources. All of those I've hunted in or around & had great luck.


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Namrock said:


> The land in South Dakota, is it East River, or west? Trees are definitely harder to find out there, but if you do find a tree or 2, good chance the deer will use that area. & I did an all day sit in a ground blind out there( 50 miles east of river) lots of deer activity & exactly ZERO were spooked by the blind. If you find ANY cover at all you should find the deer. Wind rows, shelter belt's, dry creek beds, wet creek beds, crp fields, dranige ditches, Or any water sources. All of those I've hunted in or around & had great luck.


It's east, near bowdle, from what the land owners says it's flat no trees, I've personally never been out there


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

cwalker5586 said:


> It's east, near bowdle, from what the land owners says it's flat no trees, I've personally never been out there


Well its their land so they'll know it best for sure. That's about 90 miles northwest of where I was. Wherever you go I wish you luck. It's a whole different world west of the Mississippi.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2018)

Hunting18 said:


> I hunted Muzzleloader DIY public land in the western side of Nebraska this year and had a great time. I saw tons of deer, both whitetail and mule deer. It was also a very affordable hunt. I did not see a single other hunter the whole week I was there. If you would like more info let me know, I can give you info on the cabin we stayed in and the area we hunted. If I were to go back it would be with a bow!


Hey by chance could i get some info on the cabin you rented? Was looking on doing a DIY hunt with a good buddy wanted to target mule deer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey by chance could i get some info on the cabin you rented? Was looking on doing a DIY hunt with a good buddy wanted to target mule deer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sent you a message





[email protected] said:


> Hey by chance could i get some info on the cabin you rented? Was looking on doing a DIY hunt with a good buddy wanted to target mule deer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Parasite (Oct 22, 2018)

Personally, I'd go to KS or IL. I've lived in both for a number of years.


----------



## DPx2 (Aug 26, 2018)

Where in KS would you recommend?


----------



## Parasite (Oct 22, 2018)

I am not going to recommend as much just because things change from year to year. For instance, drought has had a very real impact on deer numbers.

Stay away from the metro areas (Wichita, Kansas City) by about an hour and a half to get away from people. I personally didn't like the SE corner of the state as much. Also talk to the local game wardens and managers to get some local insight. For example, one place you'll be pretty much using a decoy to hunt as there is no trees to hunt out of.


----------

